# I'm Engaged!



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 14, 2009)

Brothers and Sisters,

As of about noon today, I am engaged! I'm thankful for how the Lord has brought things together over the previous months, and look forward to a life of striving to love my wife as Christ loved the church, by His grace.


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 14, 2009)

Woooooo hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jun 14, 2009)

Taylor

That's wonderful,you will love being married!,congratulations to you and your love!


----------



## A.Hudson (Jun 14, 2009)

Praise GOD!


----------



## TimV (Jun 14, 2009)

God thank You for the joy You brought to my friend Taylor.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 14, 2009)

Blessings upon this union!


----------



## historyb (Jun 14, 2009)

congratulation!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations Taylor. I pray God's blessings on you both.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 14, 2009)

That's great!
May the Lord bless you both!


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Taylor!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Praise God for blessing you in this way! I pray that He works greatly in and through your marriage!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 14, 2009)

What wonderful news! May the Lord bless you both in your life together.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations, brother! That is truly some exciting news.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grymir (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats and God Bless. Tell us about her!!! Spill the beans!


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!  that you will have a blessed life together.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Taylor,  for your life together.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations and may God bless you both!
Yes, do tell us about the lovely lady.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 14, 2009)

Blessings are your lives together.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations brother. What a blessing


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Taylor! That's great news. An answer to prayer.


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## BJClark (Jun 14, 2009)

congrats to you both!!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats, Taylor!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats   

praise GOD


----------



## Berean (Jun 14, 2009)

God's blessings on both of you, Taylor! Congrats!!


----------



## Herald (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## he beholds (Jun 14, 2009)

WoOoOt!


----------



## Vonnie Dee (Jun 14, 2009)

The Bible says, "He who finds a wife finds a good thing." May God bless you and your soon to be partner in life.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jun 14, 2009)

May God bless you in your new life together!


----------



## SarahB (Jun 14, 2009)

Excellent news!! Congrats!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Taylor.

I highly recommend a biblical "engagement encounter" weekend. Here is one that is "reformed":Reformed Engaged Encounter

There are many "expressions" of this program so do your research carefully to find one that is biblical and evangelical and prayerfully consider this!


----------



## Berean (Jun 14, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> Congratulations, Taylor.
> 
> I highly recommend a biblical "engagement encounter" weekend. Here is one that is "reformed":Reformed Engaged Encounter
> 
> There are many "expressions" of this program so do your research carefully to find one that is biblical and evangelical and prayerfully consider this!



Looks like you need to be in Michigan, and one of the four is RC.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Berean said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, Taylor.
> ...



Of course, one doesn't need to live in the state where the encounter weekend is- one can travel to it.

Some programs have several locations.

There is a Roman Catholic version as well as "encounters" sponsored by several protestant denominations- the one we attended was sponsored by the Episcopalian church.

That's why it's important for important things like this to do careful research.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Engagement is an exciting time! Haven't experienced marriage yet, but I hear it's even better.


----------



## Narnian (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Now comes the hard part


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! How wonderful for you both.  Best wishes as you plan the wedding and your new life together.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! And praying too.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## nHutain (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jun 14, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tim (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations, Taylor!


----------



## caddy (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats T.O!


----------



## satz (Jun 15, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 15, 2009)

Blessings!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## dbroyles (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jlynn (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations! Look to the Lord for strength! Even though it is an exciting time, it is also a difficult time. May the Lord draw you closer to each other. My fiance and I are greatly looking forward to our marriage in less than three months. God bless you!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 15, 2009)

Blessings.

Grace and Peace


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, sir. Marriage is wonderful. My wife was 19 and I 20 when we got married 35 years, 21 days ago.

Here is a recent pic of the two of us . . .







When you truly love one another and are committed, aging is a graceful, gentle, and gradual process.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 16, 2009)

Taylor,

Not everyone ages as gracefully as the picture of my wife and me, Arkansans, for example.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

